# Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Eclipse Cigar Review - Smooth!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am no stranger to the vsg line. So when I tried this one I was very impressed. Nicley constructed, even burn, and lots of flavor. The draw was ju...

Read the full review here: Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Eclipse Cigar Review - Smooth!!


----------

